# Freezing...



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

So I woke up yesterday morning and it was -41 Celsius!!! COOOOLLLLDDD!!! I went out to check critters and they were NOT impressed with the weather! Thankfully they have a ton of straw and a draft free barn to snuggle up in!! Hope everyone is keeping warm!!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh yuck! Compared to that our 15 degrees is downright toasty! :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

We are supposed to be in the 30's F this weekend. Not quite ready for those kind of temps.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Getting colder here too, we are in for a super cold winter, it is starting super early for us.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Hush Pam, maybe if no one talks about it Mother Nature will be kind. Yeah, right! :eyeroll: :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL Yep, I will be very, very quiet. :thumbup:


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

HOLY HELL!!! Nope, time to move.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

It is supposed to be +7 tomorrow!!  that's almost short weather!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

We are really cold today as well. Lucky my girls have Cashmere sweaters on.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

Ok, I won't complain anymore...it was 5 f (-15 c) when I went out to feed my animals. They were fine...my fingers were frozen though.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

36 here tonight so far....could be worse! Ugh...lugging the water buckets...sigh.....


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

fezz09 said:


> It is supposed to be +7 tomorrow!!  that's almost short weather!!


:lol: :lol: In your neck of the woods, that is true!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Catahoula said:


> Ok, I won't complain anymore...it was 5 f (-15 c) when I went out to feed my animals. They were fine...my fingers were frozen though.


Check out Terramar silk glove liners. You can get them on Amazon and they make a big difference! Added bonus, they are thin enough to be able to do things without your gloves and your hands are still protected for a time.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

As I was doing the deicers and cleaning out the water, Id go to open a gate and because I had water on my fingers they would freeze to the galvanized polls  And the combo panels, and the frost frees...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just don't stick your tongue on them


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

TDG-Farms said:


> HOLY HELL!!! Nope, time to move.


No. Kidding. :help: 19 degrees F is ok with me now  :ROFL:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

GoatCrazy said:


> Check out Terramar silk glove liners. You can get them on Amazon and they make a big difference! Added bonus, they are thin enough to be able to do things without your gloves and your hands are still protected for a time.


I went to Amazon to look at the gloves, ended up buying silk long underwear (put below regular clothes and still stay warm!), some books, a few Christmas gifts, etc. 
Seriously, thanks for the tip on the gloves! I hate cold hands! :snow:


----------



## alyssa (Jan 10, 2013)

I don't know how you guys do it. The coldest it's gotten for us is 48 degrees Fahrenheit in the middle of the night and I put on 5 layers just to run out back to have a quick cigarette! Even then I come back in shivering like the dickens and have to stand in front of the fireplace for a good few minutes to thaw out freezing fingers. This California girl does NOT tolerate cold. I applaud all of you working in snow or negative degrees, I don't think I could do it!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

I guess when your born and raised around it you body acclimates reasonably well. Don't be fooled though... Even Eskimos freeze there a$$ off in -40!! Non bus day today AGAIN... It snowed like two feet overnight! But it's warmer out!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow and BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR :-o


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

LOL I can imagine whom ever decides if its a bus day or not, walking outside turning right back around saying "nope"


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

More like this.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> LOL I can imagine whom ever decides if its a bus day or not, walking outside turning right back around saying "nope"


Haha exactly!! I wouldn't want to be a bus driver in this weather!


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

When I lived in Montana, we would get 3 foot of snow and they would never call a snow day, buses drove and kids up to a mile out walked to school even when it was -15 out I was so shocked coming from a state (Oklahoma) that if we got a couple inches or it got very cold or we had sleet/ice would close the schools early and send kids home and then have snow days.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

alyssa said:


> I don't know how you guys do it. The coldest it's gotten for us is 48 degrees Fahrenheit in the middle of the night and I put on 5 layers just to run out back to have a quick cigarette! Even then I come back in shivering like the dickens and have to stand in front of the fireplace for a good few minutes to thaw out freezing fingers. This California girl does NOT tolerate cold. I applaud all of you working in snow or negative degrees, I don't think I could do it!


I was from CA and you would be amazed how well your body can acclimate the colder weather after a year or so in colder climate. Where we are now in the high country Colorado, I find myself running around getting the goats their exercise in 30 degree! Those lazy boys would just hide in the barn if I don't.  Last year I dug a trail in our 2 feet snow so they are walk with me. :snowcool:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Goats Rock said:


> I went to Amazon to look at the gloves, ended up buying silk long underwear (put below regular clothes and still stay warm!), some books, a few Christmas gifts, etc.
> Seriously, thanks for the tip on the gloves! I hate cold hands! :snow:


You are very welcome! :smile: I honestly don't know what I would do without them. Even with insulated gloves my hands got so cold I couldn't grip the pitchfork until I discovered glove liners. Now I'm good to about 10, maybe 15 below zero unless I have to mess with a waterer and get my hands wet.

If your feet get cold, check out SmartWool socks. They are expensive, but they are worth every penny! I don't like pack boots, but I had to wear them to keep my feet warm. Since I discovered SmartWool socks, I can get away with wearing my muck boots until it hits about 20 below.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

alyssa said:


> I don't know how you guys do it. The coldest it's gotten for us is 48 degrees Fahrenheit in the middle of the night and I put on 5 layers just to run out back to have a quick cigarette! Even then I come back in shivering like the dickens and have to stand in front of the fireplace for a good few minutes to thaw out freezing fingers. This California girl does NOT tolerate cold. I applaud all of you working in snow or negative degrees, I don't think I could do it!


It just goes with the territory. Personally, I think I would rather put up with sub 0 temperatures than with your earthquakes. Maybe it's just me, but I don't like it when the ground starts shaking underneath my feet! :shocked: It tends to freak me out! :laugh: Now, having said that, there is no way in hell I'm ever moving further north than I already am! ;-)


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Big difference between a wet cold and a dry cold. Before moving to Montana then here I live in Oklahoma was born there. It was 32 degrees the few days before we left sweets cold and several layers and still chill to the bone cause it was a wet cold with wind, few days latter arrived in Montana -15 get out of car with only sweets on, felt warm, didn't need coats, it was dry cold and no wind. Big differences in the cold and how it feels when there is moisture in the air as well as wind. Wyoming is Colder then Montana and the wind ALWAYS blows rarely a day it don't. !

Goatcrazy, where did you get glove liners?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I can attest to that! I've spent most of my life in Western Washington, but I can handle teens or single digits in the dry cold elsewhere better than 30s and 40s here. Can't wait to move!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Laura, I get my glove liners at Amazon.com. Get the Terramar silk liners, they work the best.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000V5DB1E/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I totally agree. I was born in Montana and lived there off and on. I have often told people that the cold there is so dry, as long as you are covered up, you can be outside all day long and never get cold or wet.


----------

